# Leon Fleisher Complete Album Collection



## tempo (Nov 8, 2012)

Does anyone have this set?


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

tempo said:


> Does anyone have this set?


No, but I probably own most of the recordings that comprise it.


----------

